# Help with rock veneer



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

Just need some opinions on how to rock around this crown at the top? I'm thinking scribe it then cut with my diamond wheel on the grinder, your thoughts?


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Why not bump the crown out a little more than the thickness of the stone and run it across the front of the fireplace on top of the stone-then you can just end the stone below the extension piece that you use for the crown-here is an example from a basement that we just finished with lots of crown and stone meeting:


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

The customer wants veneer to meet the ceiling.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

In that case do you have an oscillating saw? :thumbup:- I would use one of those after you scribe it with the stone that is going there- If you don't have one- You should get one- you will find lots of uses and each time you will say "hmmm--How did I get by without this tool"


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I would ask the carpenter to take the crown down, and put it back up after you're done with the stone work. Its easier to cut wood than it is to cut stone, fake or real.


----------



## Bowtechian (May 18, 2012)

I have just used a diamond wheel. I wouldnt even think of taking the crown down it wont make it look any better either way and it would take longer and cost more. No bigger than that crown is your talking 10 minutes each side or a couple hours for the painter to recaulk, prime where drywall paper got pulled by old caulk ,fill holes, touch up ceiling and wall.


Or the oscillating saw but then it wouldn't be scribed to the stone and look worse unless you picked a nice flat one for that spot

Funny i just laid that exact stone on my buddies corner fireplace


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I disagree. I think it would look a lot better. It would look more natural. How many real fireplaces have you seen where they cut real stone to fit the trim?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I know why it happened doesnt mean I like it, the right side has a huge dip in the corner, the stone is supposed to be straight as an arrow running up the wall on each side, oh wait you cant do that with fake rocks....


----------



## Bowtechian (May 18, 2012)

After the crown is caulked to the stone your your not going to know what is under what. If it was stained crown different story


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

6stringmason said:


> I would ask the carpenter to take the crown down, and put it back up after you're done with the stone work. Its easier to cut wood than it is to cut stone, fake or real.





6stringmason said:


> I disagree. I think it would look a lot better. It would look more natural. How many real fireplaces have you seen where they cut real stone to fit the trim?


I totally agree, this is the proper approch to this detail.



Bowtechian said:


> After the crown is caulked to the stone your* your not going to know what is under what.* If it was stained crown different story


Maybe you won't, but everyone else will.

JMO,
D.


----------



## Bowtechian (May 18, 2012)

Diamond D. said:


> I totally agree, this is the proper approch to this detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIke I said "YOU'RE" not going to know what is under what (if done neatly) . There is no "proper" by the book appraoch here. Yeah it would have been nice to not have the crown on and scribe the crown. Lets get real here. Things happen out of order all the time especially on really big jobs. I here arguments like this from subs all the time they don't want to do something that might make there job just a little more difficult


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

cut the stone to go around wood is dopey

caulk the crown to the stone? you are a highender huh?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I really think there is a proper way. That is to cut the crown to fit the wood. 

Its not a matter of lazy, or saving time, its a matter of detail. 

With a jointed wall I'd probably say yeah, go for it. You'd be able to hide it easy. But this is drystack, and fake veneer. Its going to stick out like a sore thumb. Just my $.02


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts guys.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Remove the crown, lay the "rock". And pick big pieces the width or larger than the crown to go under it.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

miillersickness said:


> The customer wants veneer to meet the ceiling.


never never ask the customer what they want....big miistake.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

ld take molding down...all my vertical edges are done up in painters tape for a razor straight edge...jobs done l remove tape and have clean edges wether its real stone or cultured...as far as lm concerned wouldnt do it any other way...l dont mess up paint and have nice clean straight joints and customers happy...molding has to come down and trimed to do it "right"....again were being asked to hide another trades mistake ..par for the course


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

lukachuki said:


> never never ask the customer what they want....big miistake.


That's an interesting point of view.:blink: One most good contractors do not share.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

slowsol said:


> That's an interesting point of view.:blink: One most good contractors do not share.


When it comes down to details like this, you really shouldnt ask the HO. You should just do it the right way. 

Like asking them what kind of joints the want on their brick work. Standard procedure is use a regular concave jointer, but if you were to ask the HO they'd say "well how many different types are there?" Now youre stuck doing different test panels so they can see which each one looks like.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> When it comes down to details like this, you really shouldnt ask the HO. You should just do it the right way.
> 
> Like asking them what kind of joints the want on their brick work. Standard procedure is use a regular concave jointer, but if you were to ask the HO they'd say "well how many different types are there?" Now youre stuck doing different test panels so they can see which each one looks like.


Details like whether the crown goes above the stone or the stone goes to the ceiling? I completely disagree. If the HO wants the stone to meet the ceiling, that should be how it's done. That is a pretty big difference.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably just want to set the face and notch the angle when meeting the trim. I think that it would be the most seamless way of doing it since there's no more trim going there and moisture isn't an issue.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe, as well, that the crown should have been installed after the stone. Partially, because it would look better and more realistic, and more importantly, if it were ever to be removed, some stone would need to come down with it........


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bowtechian said:


> LIke I said "YOU'RE" not going to know what is under what (if done neatly) . There is no "proper" by the book appraoch here. Yeah it would have been nice to not have the crown on and scribe the crown. Lets get real here. Things happen out of order all the time especially on really big jobs. I _here_ arguments like this from subs all the time they don't want to do something that might make _there_ job just a little more difficult


With all due respect, good subs will let someone know that a should happen before b which should happen before c.........Inconsiderate subs might just go forward, not giving a ratz a$$ who has to fix their mess, but worse still is the GC who knows better, yet still greenlights it. If you are indeed "hearing arguments all the time.." from subs about the lack of order, perhaps you should review your methods......It drives me crazy when simple things like this are made more difficult than they have to be..........my 2¢


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would use my brick hammer as a chisel and notch it back free of charge. It is pretty sharp and does good finish work. Other then that you could use one of these and save embarrassment from asking on the internet. http://www.lowes.com/pd_362989-353-...lkit&Ns=p_product_rating|1&facetInfo=&state=R


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

set,forget,never regret


----------

